# 16th February Kneesworth meet



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi everyone

Whilst Graham is taking his "Gap Year" I will attempt to fill the role of keeping the Kneesworth meet running and keep it the Carlsberg meet of the TT world :wink:

As Feb is a short month the concensus last night was to go for the 16th so hope this fits in with peoples schedules. Also I guess we can have a pre Castle Coombe chat as well  but as always it will be an open meet so don't be put off as most of the regulars are happy to talk on most subjects especially if jampott is in attendance 

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:-*
NormStrm
Clived
NaughTTy
scoTTy
SBJ
moley
EKZ225
spilmah
Chip_iTT
Mayur
jampott
pgtt
markTT225
E


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

no can do...yet again


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I would love to come but it's too bloody far away, any chance of one meet towards Milton Keynes / Oxford way, otherwise it is a 2 hour drive one way!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I should be able to come to this one  Might even be back in my TT by then [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Multiprocess - have a look on the events section for the Bicester meet. Near Oxford and not as far as MK. Shouldn't be too much of a stretch for you. (I drive nearly 60 miles to the Kneesworth meet  )


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> I should be able to come to this one  Might even be back in my TT by then [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Multiprocess - have a look on the events section for the Bicester meet. Near Oxford and not as far as MK. Shouldn't be too much of a stretch for you. (I drive nearly 60 miles to the Kneesworth meet  )


NaughTTy - I have seen the Bicester meet but wanted to attend a Kneesworth meet, oh well will have to see you all @ Castle Combe!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I should be able to come to this one  Might even be back in my TT by then [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


Ah sorry - didn't quite get that from your first post  Can see what you mean though - it is a great meet and well worth the journey I make for it 

Thanks to Norm for taking on the organising


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I should be able to come to this one  Might even be back in my TT by then [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


The thing with the *Kneesworth* meet Lee is that the regulars like it to be somewhere they can get to. Move a *Kneesworth* meet somewhere else and it won't be a *Kneesworth* meet - it's the people that make the meet a *Kneesworth* meet, not the name ;-)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

How many *Kneesworths!!!!*

I understand that, it is just a shame that the guys that are regulars on the forum and seem to know alot, I can't tap into that knowledge face to face apart from the major meets such as CC or Gaydon.

It's alot easier talking that trying to get across on here!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

why is it called kneesworth anyway?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jedi-knight83 said:


> why is it called kneesworth anyway?


Cos they / we used to meet in Kneesworth itself - until the group got too big and outgrew the carpark of the pub!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's still less than 2 miles from Kneesworth so I think the name still fits.

Anyway, we can't change the name as our glorious leader (currently on sabatical) has a "Kneesworth Crew" banner. 

I should be in attendance with the trusty laptop.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Anyway, we can't change the name as our glorius leader (currently on sabatical) has a "Kneesworth Crew" banner.


Off topic I know but I don't care now  I fully intend to go to the Summer nationals but this time not participating in the 'Conkers' (So I can see and meet other people instead of being stuck with my TT all day) so how about all the Kneesworth crew who are going park up together as a mini meet, I'm sure we can have arranged a parking area just for us where we can show off the Kneesworth banner - what do you think?

Graham

PS. Sorry Norm to hi-jack your post :roll:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm out of the 'Conkers', best I give the others a chance :wink: as my carpets were too old last time  (me bitter?)

Sounds like a great plan Graham.

Simon


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Forgot to say YES, I'll be there Norman!

Simon


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Looking good already for my 1st crack @ organising the Kneesworth meet - Thank's everyone.

As I mentioned last night I don't have access to the forum from work so can only usually post before I leave for work or when I get home in the evening, so I am very encouraged with the way everyone has posted answers / feedback - Cheers.



Love_iTT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, we can't change the name as our glorius leader (currently on sabatical) has a "Kneesworth Crew" banner.
> ...


What Graham hasn't mentioned is he has/had a "carbon copy" of the word "KNEESWORTH" on his kitchen floor :? Now that is dedication [smiley=dude.gif] Good idea Graham I'd best start to get that organised as well and make sure I know where the meeting place is this year 

Keep the posts flowing.

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Norman, it's in the diary. Well done for taking over.



Love_iTT said:


> Off topic I know but I don't care now  I fully intend to go to the Summer nationals but this time not participating in the 'Conkers' (So I can see and meet other people instead of being stuck with my TT all day) so how about all the Kneesworth crew who are going park up together as a mini meet, I'm sure we can have arranged a parking area just for us where we can show off the Kneesworth banner - what do you think?


Sounds good to me.

Moley


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

:wink:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Looks like I can make this one as well, its in the diary 

Please can you add me to the list Norman  
Thanks

Sam XX


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Sam, Phill & Martin

You're all on the list so you will be let in 

Cheers

Norman


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Norm.

Bit close to CC track day, but I'll see if I can be let out for the evening...


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Sorry Norman, I'm in the US again for that one. Hopefully March will be more forgiving...


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm going to attempt to make it to the meet. Havn't been able to drive the TT for a few weeks due to a broken elbow... I think I'll be better by the 16th.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Irving - Hope you can make it, I was hoping to pick up a few tips for the track day from some of the experts :wink:

Paul - have a good trip to the US

Mayur - Sorry to hear you've broke your elbow, but it would be ace if you can make the 16th.

Norman


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

im trying for this one...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> im trying for this one...


Tim, some might say you are alway's "trying" :roll:

Be good to see you :wink:

Norman


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > im trying for this one...
> ...


you'll hear me long before you see me. hope to challenge Clive


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> you'll hear me long before you see me. hope to challenge Clive


I'm tingling with anticipation  So have you got 340 bhp as well then (takes cover  )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > you'll hear me long before you see me. hope to challenge Clive
> ...


As it happens, currently I do... (well, 344PS)

Tomorrow? Who knows... 8)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

jampott said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


AmD visit tomorrow?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Fingers crossed i'll be there. Not seen u guys for aaaaages...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

pgtt said:


> Fingers crossed i'll be there. Not seen u guys for aaaaages...


Would be good to see you again, in the new mota :wink:

Norman


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

omen666 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > NormStrm said:
> ...


Yup 8)


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Can't make the 16th I'm afraid.

Norm, Phil, Clive, Tim, etc. Any plans for getting down to CC on the 19th?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

hutters said:


> Can't make the 16th I'm afraid.
> 
> Norm, Phil, Clive, Tim, etc. Any plans for getting down to CC on the 19th?


Yes, Tim and I will be toying with your mortals the whole way ;-)

No idea Geaeme - but clearly a little convoy is in order!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm staying @ a Travelodge night before CC so will see you all there 

Norman


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Put me down for this one Norm 

Irving, are you bringing your VAGCOM along, I've got something that needs looking at?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Put me down for this one Norm
> 
> Irving, are you bringing your VAGCOM along, I've got something that needs looking at?
> 
> ...


Again :?: :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

markTT225 said:


> Put me down for this one Norm
> 
> Irving, are you bringing your VAGCOM along, I've got something that needs looking at?
> 
> ...


I will have mine there anyway as I am meeting a non TT-er to do his car.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down for this one Norm
> ...


Nice one Paul, see you there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I should be OK for the meet 

I've got a couple of bits that may be of use to someone:

Phone holder, type that clamps onto the passenger knee pad

Grey boot liner for a coupe, fiver to anyone who wants it.

If anyone wants either item let me know before hand and i'll bring them along

E


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Bump 

Any late comers will be most welcome.

Norman


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi, what time do you guys meet again?

i'll see if i am free and pop along if you have room for an S3.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Hi, what time do you guys meet again?
> 
> i'll see if i am free and pop along if you have room for an S3.


Hi

You will be most welcome - afterall the S3 is a "cousin" of the TT 

We usually start arriving 19:15 onwards.

Norman


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

ok scrub that.... this happened at lunch time :x

http://www.audi-sport.net/ubbthread...umber=151650&page=0&vc=&PHPSESSID=#Post151650


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I shall be there.

Mr Jedi, can't access the audi sport forum, but I guess it's not good news about your car 

scoTTy, could I please have a once over with your VAGCOM? I don't think there's anything wrong but I'd just like to check if there's any fault codes - my fuel consumption seems to have gone a bit lower lately.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> jedi-knight83
> supporter
> 
> Reged: 19/11/2004
> ...


Copied from Audi-Sport, hope that's OK.

So sorry to read about and see the damage the lorry inflicted  

Just to let you know you will be most welcome even in the Astra :roll:

Norman


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm def coming but as I'm emigrating it'll most likely be my last Kneesworth meet in my TT 

Looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur said:


> I'm def coming but as I'm emigrating it'll most likely be my last Kneesworth meet in my TT
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all.


Will be good to see you tomorrow - emigrating is a bit of a big step just because Graham is not around :wink:

Norman


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Have a great time tomorrow you guys, I shall be wishing I was there 

Great job on the organising Norm, well done m8 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

:? :?

Here we go again :x

That was meant to be me, I had to log out and then log back in again - I thought this had been fixed - obviously not.

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> :? :?
> 
> Here we go again :x
> 
> ...


Hi Graham

And their was me trying to recall whether I had met MacBuff previously 

Still thanks for the good wishes, looks like we should have a resonable attendance figure especially for a February 8)

Remember you and Hazel would be most welcome anytime [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Moley,

Vag-Com check over is not a problem....unless it's snowing or p155ing down! :roll: :wink:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay guys, I'll be at Gravely village (outside first pub on left as usual) from 6:45 pm til about 7:05 pm if anyone wants a mini convoy :wink: If not, see you there!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Enjoy yourselves chaps. I'll be thinking of you from New Jersey...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Looks like I'll have to miss out on this guys 

Was hoping to get my car back today and enjoy a nice long test drive. Just had a call to say it's coming back tomorrow now. :?

Still, at least it's finally done - only took them 3 days short of 4 months to get it back to me!!!! 

Should see some of you on Saturday if everything is OK with it when it arrives. Can't wait - it'll be like getting a new car  Looking forward to getting my TT  back


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> Enjoy yourselves chaps. I'll be thinking of you from New Jersey...


I'm sure we will - lots of pre Castle Combe talk amongst other topics to discuss.

Hope you are working hard :wink: see you when you're back @ AP.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Looks like I'll have to miss out on this guys
> 
> Was hoping to get my car back today and enjoy a nice long test drive. Just had a call to say it's coming back tomorrow now. :?
> 
> ...


Well at least it looks like there is light at the end of the 4 month tunnel :wink: I do hope all is well with your TT when it is returned. Hope to see you Saturday with a huge grin then 

Sorry we won't see you tonight.

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> ....unless it's snowing or p155ing down! :roll: :wink:


Agreed 

Moley


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Have fun all, really miss the meets 

Maybe some day the chain from my desk will allow me to join in in the fun!

NaugTTy, glad to hear you're getting your baby back. (Hope they managed to colour match the respray!)


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

As usual lovely to meet everyone and once again a terrific turnout.
Hope everyone got home safe... very chillllly night.
Thanks for organising it all Norm.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Home safe and sound Mayur. Not sure what happened to those other Stevenage bound boys though - did you see them E? ;-)

Clive


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Good turn out for a 0.5 degree evening! Plenty of frost on the M11 but didn't feel slippery.

See most of you guys on Saturday. :wink:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

clived said:


> Home safe and sound Mayur. Not sure what happened to those other Stevenage bound boys though - did you see them E? ;-)
> 
> Clive


My lowly 230 BHP was strugling against you guys :roll: :wink: I did manage to catch up with you both at the A1 roundabout though - and then you were off again :lol:

Thanks Norm for organising the meet  . Quite a good turnout I thought.

Have fun at the track day those who are going (alas not me  )

Cheers
Mark


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

markTT225 said:


> My lowly 230 BHP was strugling against you guys :roll: :wink: I did manage to catch up with you both at the A1 roundabout though - and then you were off again :lol:


You certainly did. Did you see the "30mph for 2 miles" lorry we got stuck behind? 

Norm, thanks again for organising


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Well my first meet went OK - Cheers for those that ventured out on a very cold February evening. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

E you need to bring that new mota when we can actually see it in daylight. Which probably means I need to sort out a Sunday meet so we can see the cars in all their glory.

Saw -1.5 on the DIS driving home, but as scoTTy say's no apparent "black ice" or feeling slippery.

See some of you on Saturday 

I'd best get another date organised for the March meet 

Norman


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Clive,

I saw some Xenons in the distance :wink: but I was more worried about the sandblasting your car was giving mine.

After i'd realised the gritting lorries had been out I thought i'd take it a bit easy, still getting used to 'only' two wheel drive again 

Norm, Sundays aren't too good for me, lets hope for some warmer/lighter evenings soon so I can show the mota off and get the roof down 8)

E


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

It did go well for your first meet as the main man  well done xx

well, I didnt score and Browny points getting home early and so I wont be there Friday night, [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Still I shall enjoy getting up at 4am to sort all the dogs out and make lots of noise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=drummer.gif]

I shall see you most of you there on saturday, early!!!! 8) .

Take care safe journey's

Sam XX


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Norm for organising this meet.

It certainly was a chilly night.

Thanks to Paul for doing the VAGCOM checkover - a couple of faults reported, but nothing to do with the engine bits and bobs - and my average fuel consumption of 27 mpg didn't seem too bad after comparing it to Mayur's 23 mpg  

Good luck with your move Mayur - and when are you going to spill the beans :roll:

See you all next time.

Moley


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

moley said:


> Good luck with your move Mayur - and when are you going to spill the beans :roll:
> 
> Moley


 :roll: ssshhhh...


----------

